# Cabinets: Advance vs Emerald Urethane



## BrioPainters

Hey Gang,

I have been doing more fine finish painting lately and have been wondering what some of you folks out there think about BM Advance vs SW Emerald Trim and Cabinet Urethanized. Before I get into this, I want to start by saying that I LOVE BM. Everything they have beats the SW's equivalent in it's class but I am still not sure about this match up. I have used both of them several times each and I have to say I love the way Advance looks but, at least when I use it it runs like mad. In the ten or so times I have used Advance on cabinets, I have yet to spray it without ending up with several sags or drips. I've used all different tips going as light as humanly possible: 311, 310, 212, 211, it doesn't seem to matter. It ALWAYS runs. Not that it runs a lot, but I always end up with a handful of runs. Maybe someone has some ideas I haven't thought of? Maybe I am missing something? Maybe I just suck? 

Emerald on the other hand doesn't look as nice as Advance but it's tough and it hangs like Michael Jordan. Not to mention, the Emerald Urethane Trim and Cabinet seems to cure fairly well in two or three days, Advance is still at least a little bit sticky after 3 days, 4 days, 5 days. Wondering if anyone else has anything to say about this topic. I would love to remain an Advance user but after my latest cabinet job where on 20 pieces I had to go fix about 10 runs, so at the moment, I am having a hard time wanting to use it again. Just my two cents. What are yours?

*Edit* I always spray vertically on a hanger because to not do so means a cabinet job takes literally twice as long. So another option I suppose is I charge twice as much (not really an option currently with the markets I am in) or figure out products that work vertically.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

I always spray with Advance. But I lay doors flat and use a 208fflp. Works every time.
I don't really mind doing 1 side at a time as I usually have other things I can do..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter

I’ve had good results spraying Advance with 308 tip. Increasing the ambient temp and get airflow going as soon as you can also helps prevent sagging.

For me Advance isn’t worth the hassle. The long cure times made it challenging to use on cabinet or remodel projects. I also think it’s too brittle, which causes it easy to chip and crack too easily. 

If you want to go SW take a look at Kem Aqua Plus or HydroPlus. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland

finishesbykevyn said:


> I always spray with Advance. But I lay doors flat and use a 208fflp. Works every time.
> I don't really mind doing 1 side at a time as I usually have other things I can do..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


*I usually paint one side at a time also. Has anybody else used these? I have two sets, and they come in a duffle bag. Highly recommended as a portable (and permanent) setup. 
https://erecta-rack.com


----------



## Zoomer

Try using these racks when painting Advance. You can get both sides painted one coat in one day. as far as all of your runs and sags I would suggest you continue to practice with this product. Rarely do we ever get a run or sag anymore only because we have studied and learned this product. Knowing how quickly to spray so you get that fine combination of coverage without overbuild as well as knowing how far away from the surface to be before you start spraying.


----------



## Woodco

Why not try Cabinet Coat?


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Holland said:


> *I usually paint one side at a time also. Has anybody else used these? I have two sets, and they come in a duffle bag. Highly recommended as a portable (and permanent) setup.
> 
> https://erecta-rack.com


Those look really cool Holland. I like that it has wheels on it and you can widen it for different projects.
My only concern would be it leaving marks on the surface as the doors completely rest on the bar. I have that issue now with my bakers rack..
Thats why I like the look of those door rack painter setup. .

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

There have been several guys on here who espouse the greatness of the erectarack system. I seem to remember one guy having a problem with them (some part wasn't in the package or something) and a rep showed up on here and remedied the situation immediately which speaks to customer service.


----------



## monarchski

One thing about the Advance I haven't seen mentioned here is it's a 2 coat system. You have to spray doors and cabinets one way, no crossing them out and put a medium coat on. The trick is waiting 12 hours (or at least over night) and apply a second coat the same way and it looks like glass.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

monarchski said:


> One thing about the Advance I haven't seen mentioned here is it's a 2 coat system. You have to spray doors and cabinets one way, no crossing them out and put a medium coat on. The trick is waiting 12 hours (or at least over night) and apply a second coat the same way and it looks like glass.



Its not really a 'trick' when its specified that way in the TDS.


----------



## Ross

BrioPainters said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> I have been doing more fine finish painting lately and have been wondering what some of you folks out there think about BM Advance vs SW Emerald Trim and Cabinet Urethanized. Before I get into this, I want to start by saying that I LOVE BM. Everything they have beats the SW's equivalent in it's class but I am still not sure about this match up. I have used both of them several times each and I have to say I love the way Advance looks but, at least when I use it it runs like mad. In the ten or so times I have used Advance on cabinets, I have yet to spray it without ending up with several sags or drips. I've used all different tips going as light as humanly possible: 311, 310, 212, 211, it doesn't seem to matter. It ALWAYS runs. Not that it runs a lot, but I always end up with a handful of runs. Maybe someone has some ideas I haven't thought of? Maybe I am missing something? Maybe I just suck?
> 
> Emerald on the other hand doesn't look as nice as Advance but it's tough and it hangs like Michael Jordan. Not to mention, the Emerald Urethane Trim and Cabinet seems to cure fairly well in two or three days, Advance is still at least a little bit sticky after 3 days, 4 days, 5 days. Wondering if anyone else has anything to say about this topic. I would love to remain an Advance user but after my latest cabinet job where on 20 pieces I had to go fix about 10 runs, so at the moment, I am having a hard time wanting to use it again. Just my two cents. What are yours?
> 
> *Edit* I always spray vertically on a hanger because to not do so means a cabinet job takes literally twice as long. So another option I suppose is I charge twice as much (not really an option currently with the markets I am in) or figure out products that work vertically.


I would recommend you use lacquer base coat-primer


----------



## Ross

Ross said:


> I would recommend you use lacquer base coat-primer


and for top coat water base lacquer such as Can Lak or Goudey


----------



## Ross

and final result brand new cabinets


----------



## Ross

you can't even tell that is painted


----------



## Ross

and one more important hvlp turbine sprayer


----------



## Ross

best is : Graco or Titan


----------



## Ross

if use advance paint probably result is very poor


----------



## Ross

good luck


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Ross said:


> if use advance paint probably result is very poor



Yes because no one has ever used advance successfully. Are you bot or just a drunk Canadian tonight?


Obviously a bot.


----------



## monarchski

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Its not really a 'trick' when its specified that way in the TDS.


And everyone reads the TDS before spraying it...right?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

monarchski said:


> And everyone reads the TDS before spraying it...right?



That product has been out for almost 10 years now


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Most paints are a 2 coat system. However I can get Advance looking like perfect glass even after 1 coat. Sometimes I'lll 1 coat the backs and double coat the fronts..I always read TDS sheets. In fact Im fascinated by them.



monarchski said:


> One thing about the Advance I haven't seen mentioned here is it's a 2 coat system. You have to spray doors and cabinets one way, no crossing them out and put a medium coat on. The trick is waiting 12 hours (or at least over night) and apply a second coat the same way and it looks like glass.


----------



## Newline

Why aren't you guys using cabinet specific paint? I will put up SW Hydroplus against anything BM has, the only downfall is the dry time. The KEM Aqua is better than anything BM has for cabinets and has a dry time of about 15 min. Oh the reason I like spraying flat is the above mentioned paints are self leveling so if you spray a little heavy you don't get any sags or runs.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Newline said:


> Why aren't you guys using* cabinet specific paint?*



Probably because lacquers are not considered paint grade, as in you can't brush and roll kem aqua.


BM does have some very good lacquer options in the Lenmar brand, though not much in the waterborne family they are very good.


----------



## Mr Smith

Holland said:


> *I usually paint one side at a time also. Has anybody else used these? I have two sets, and they come in a duffle bag. Highly recommended as a portable (and permanent) setup.
> https://erecta-rack.com


Erect a rack was a popular topic in here about 5-6 years ago. I think even the owner was in on the discussions.


----------



## Mr Smith

Newline said:


> Why aren't you guys using cabinet specific paint? I will put up SW Hydroplus against anything BM has, the only downfall is the dry time. The KEM Aqua is better than anything BM has for cabinets and has a dry time of about 15 min. Oh the reason I like spraying flat is the above mentioned paints are self leveling so if you spray a little heavy you don't get any sags or runs.


KA+ is fairly thin and runny. You really have to be careful and the micro bubbles can be an issue.

Sherwin Williams also owns Sayerlack Hydroplus which is a much better waterborne lacquer. It was created in italy where all the best water-based cabinet grade paints are made.


----------



## Holland

Mr Smith said:


> Erect a rack was a popular topic in here about 5-6 years ago. I think even the owner was in on the discussions.


Really great portable racks! I use them whenever I need to spray on site!


----------



## PPD

Holland said:


> *I usually paint one side at a time also. Has anybody else used these? I have two sets, and they come in a duffle bag. Highly recommended as a portable (and permanent) setup.
> 
> https://erecta-rack.com




Oh my god I was JUST talking about building something similar the other day! 

I’ve seen a cheaper version on Amazon and thought the idea was brilliant since I almost always need to tear down at the end of each day since trades will be in the next day. Was tryin to think up a way to have my buddy create a blank to make the end caps quickly & use piping between them...thanks for the link!


----------

